

Slavoj Žižek’s Jokes: A Sampling of the Theorist’s Humor (NSFW) - kurren
http://www.openculture.com/2014/05/slavoj-zizeks-jokes.html

======
mieses
curious if anyone has read anything by Zizek, esp his writing on Lacan and
Deleuze, and if they can summarize the substance of his work for HN.

